# What's Up with Dayan?



## Jont828 (Apr 12, 2014)

I remember Dayan was really popular when I got my Zhanchi a while back and I heard lots of good things. It seems like today MoYu has taken over with the Weilong and the AoSu and is getting lots of attention, especially since they're releasing a new 3x3 every month. So what's up with Dayan? Are they still making new puzzles? Do they still plan to?


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 12, 2014)

I doubt it, since Daqing Bao actually said that he had planned to stop after the Zhanchi, and it was only under community pressure that he designed the Panshi. And that didn't turn out that well either. Also apparently designing cubes is really only a hobby for him.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 12, 2014)

After the Panshi he did design one of the best 2x2.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 12, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> After the Panshi he did design one of the best 2x2.



The 2x2 is newer than the Panshi?! Cool. Did not know that.


----------



## Jont828 (Apr 12, 2014)

Aww, that's a shame. Are his puzzles still in production?


----------



## Knut (Apr 13, 2014)

Jont828 said:


> Aww, that's a shame. Are his puzzles still in production?


I think so. I know that you can still buy all the dayan puzzles, and they don't seem to be disappearing. It will be a sad day if they stop making them.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Apr 13, 2014)

if that ever happens i'm gonna stock up on zhanchis and 2x2s


----------



## tx789 (Apr 13, 2014)

Moyu hasn't taken over. The Dayan Zhanchi is still a popular cube. It's just now there are cube just as good and better(depends on the person). Some people are saying now that if you use Dayan now you're old fashioned and they suck. But they're being idiots. Those that seems to happen when a new cube that is a bit better comes out. People go on about how v cubes suck(these are the product of course mainly the 5-7). They don't shengshou is just a bit better that's all.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 13, 2014)

From what it looks like, Moyu is taking over the speed cubing community, but a lot of people who are just starting out are buying Zhanchis.


----------



## TheCubeWizard (Apr 13, 2014)

Zhanchis and guhongs are still really good, but the moyu cubes and fangshi are taking over the market becaues they are actively releasing puzzles. I think Dayan would make a lot of money if they released a new cube because they are still the "brand name" cube that new speedcubers buy


----------



## Sky Cuber (Apr 13, 2014)

Even if zhanchi starts coming out with new puzzles,I don't think I would switch back to it. 

I"ll continue using Moyu stuff.


----------



## Cuber9991 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a WeiLong and a LingPo but I would choose my Zhanchi and Dayan 2x2 over them anyday. I really hope Dayan doesn't quit production anytime soon


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 13, 2014)

Dayan still has the top 2x2. I like the Zhanchi more than the Weilong.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 13, 2014)

tx789 said:


> Moyu hasn't taken over. The Dayan Zhanchi is still a popular cube. It's just now there are cube just as good and better(depends on the person). Some people are saying now that if you use Dayan now you're old fashioned and they suck. But they're being idiots. Those that seems to happen when a new cube that is a bit better comes out. People go on about how v cubes suck(these are the product of course mainly the 5-7). They don't shengshou is just a bit better that's all.


I don't think that people would dislike V-Cubes as much, if their price was close to what ShengShou cubes cost.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 13, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> After the Panshi he did design one of the best 2x2.



He didn't exactly design a whole new 2x2... Just compact the zhanchi a little. That's all.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 13, 2014)

This thread made me impulse buy a Guhong V2, Zhanchi, and a Dayan 2x2


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 13, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> This thread made me impulse buy a Guhong V2, Zhanchi, and a Dayan 2x2



I impulse bought all the dayan cubes some time ago. Then I sold off the Lingyun, guhong and taiyan, now I bought a lingyun and a guhong... ugh.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I impulse bought all the dayan cubes some time ago. Then I sold off the Lingyun, guhong and taiyan, now I bought a lingyun and a guhong... ugh.



Also, your post on the cubicle page made me impulse buy a bunch of stickers. I'm gonna try something similar to your color scheme, except with black instead of white, and red/orange opposite the hot pink. Because Dayan stickers are terrible looking.


----------



## Marco Cuber (Apr 13, 2014)

Sky Cuber said:


> Even if zhanchi starts coming out with new puzzles,I don't think I would switch back to it.
> 
> I"ll continue using Moyu stuff.


 This is an opinion that,from seeing the opinions of many cubers, is quite relatable. Moyu in my opinion is one of the best brands right now. Their 3x3's and 4x4's are amazingly designed and "innovative".
Their products were a real breakthrough in our community.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 13, 2014)

Marco Cuber said:


> This is an opinion that,from seeing the opinions of many cubers, is quite relatable. Moyu in my opinion is one of the best brands right now. Their 3x3's and 4x4's are amazingly designed and "innovative".
> Their products were a real breakthrough in our community.


I an't wait to try there news cubes coming out!  (5-7, pyraminx, skewb)


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 13, 2014)

Their 2x2 is friggin amazing though


----------



## tx789 (Apr 13, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I don't think that people would dislike V-Cubes as much, if their price was close to what ShengShou cubes cost.



That's not why people hate v-cubes. The products are expensive. That's no reason to hate them. Just be annoyed. Anyway shengshous are better.


----------



## windhero (Apr 14, 2014)

tx789 said:


> That's not why people hate v-cubes. The products are expensive. That's no reason to hate them. Just be annoyed. Anyway shengshous are better.



Your assuming a lot about people's feelings. I wouldnt say that anyone hates V-cubes with a passion. They are worse than Shengshous, yet more expensive. The copyright lawsuits dont help either seeing that they are guilty of copying others themselves. Because most of the people that are vividly expressing their opinions online are "kids", everything has to be black and white. If the red car is faster than the black car, the black car sucks.

Dayan is good, moyu is better. Moyu is generally also cheaper. I have no reason to stick with an inferior product, even though it was great and somewhat still is. Regardless it is not the best brand for me at the moment.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 14, 2014)

windhero said:


> Your assuming a lot about people's feelings. I wouldnt say that anyone hates V-cubes with a passion. They are worse than Shengshous, yet more expensive. The copyright lawsuits dont help either seeing that they are guilty of copying others themselves. Because most of the people that are vividly expressing their opinions online are "kids", everything has to be black and white. If the red car is faster than the black car, the black car sucks.
> 
> Dayan is good, moyu is better. Moyu is generally also cheaper. I have no reason to stick with an inferior product, even though it was great and somewhat still is. Regardless it is not the best brand for me at the moment.



V-cubes copyright infringement history really hasn't helped them. And true it's the younger cubers saying about how v-cubes suck. Still cubes are new cube are released all the time of improvements made. Price can be a big factor when it comes to the cubes people have and use.


----------

